# Ellie



## Ellie's Mom (Jul 24, 2009)

Just wanted to share pictures of my new dog Ellie. She joins her "brother" Sniffles (Yorkie/Bichon) although I'm sure he'd rather have his peace and quiet back. Ellie loves to pounce on him and steal his toys.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! She is adorable. I love her face.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! What a cute little girl!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwwwww how sweet she looks. I have an Ellie too but she doesn't at all like toys. She likes to stick her tongue out at the other dogs and being the funny girl of the house.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww......she is so sweet! Welcome to the Hav Forum!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable!!!! What a sweet face!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ellie is cutie pie. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum........Ellie is real cutie. Is that Sniffles in picture #2? He has a Havaneses looking face, very pretty.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's just beautiful!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ellie is adorable, welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She is just darling and so is Sniffles!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very Cute:thumb:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

They're both adorable.....welcome!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's so cute. Congrats!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your furkids are adorable!
Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Very cute dogs!

Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: to the Forum! Your dogs are so cute!


----------



## Ellie's Mom (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, Sniffles is in the front of the second picture, and you can see Ellie's little head toward the back trying to get closer to him.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

They're so cute! Ellie is adorable. How old is she? Where'd you get her? Details....(we're a nosy bunch)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very cute!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ellie's Mom (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Patti! Ellie is almost 7 months now and I purchased her from a breeder in Savage, MN. She is just so much fun and such a clown; however, Sniffles tolerates her at best. He will be 3 in February, so I'm hoping when she calms down a bit as she gets older he will like her more than he does now. She LOVES him though.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

ADORABLE PICTURE!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Both are such cute dogs. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

How old is she? She is adorable. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are both adorable!!!! Welcome to the forum!!! I love the last pic of them laying on the couch...socute.
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow, two cuties! Welcome!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: What cuties you have!


----------

